# tough cell phone



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

Not really a tool, but rugged for the jobsites..well kind of a tool I guess..
Anyone else have one of these ?? I ve been having problems with phones I think due to dust so I got this one...hope it cuts the mustard...
Samsung Rugby


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Shexy.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

If you have a BlackBerry they have a couple of plastic cases that work well. I have a light weight plastic skin that has held up to a number of drops. They also have one that is dustproof and water proof.

http://shop.crackberry.com/otterbox-defender-series/4A104A3191.htm


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Tonyg said:


> If you have a BlackBerry they have a couple of plastic cases that work well. I have a light weight plastic skin that has held up to a number of drops. They also have one that is dustproof and water proof.
> 
> http://shop.crackberry.com/otterbox-defender-series/4A104A3191.htm



nothing like shopping on crackberry... I am always looking for something new for my phone there...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Tonyg said:


> If you have a BlackBerry they have a couple of plastic cases that work well. I have a light weight plastic skin that has held up to a number of drops. They also have one that is dustproof and water proof.
> 
> http://shop.crackberry.com/otterbox-defender-series/4A104A3191.htm


I am a big fan of the Otter box stuff. I use them for my ipod as well.


----------



## activepainter (Mar 6, 2009)

*Rugby*



Slingah said:


> Not really a tool, but rugged for the jobsites..well kind of a tool I guess..
> Anyone else have one of these ?? I ve been having problems with phones I think due to dust so I got this one...hope it cuts the mustard...
> Samsung Rugby


I don't have it yet but I will. Is the voice laud & clear when you talk? Thanks


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh I need a waterproof cell BAD!!! Which one?


----------



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

Cell phone issues?...lol...What is the worst thing your phone has been through? I once yanked a phone of my hip and fumbled it into a roller bucket. I "lightly" rinsed it off and it worked for about two hours then died! Phones and painters don't mix.:no:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I go thru a phone a month. I'm on to the new Nextel Blackberry .... I now know why they call them Crackberries ....I love it.


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

Blackberrys are like delicate flowers, or an expensive gun you never want to fire.:blink: I have gone thru 3 pearls...... TMOBLIE can't contract with anyone that can build a phone worth using. 50% of what sprint makes is good phoneage. Can't wait to switch back and feel like a man when I take a call.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I had sprint, and on my 3rd cell they wanted me to do all this insane stuff to get warranty.. no matter that I had paid them insurance every month for 7yrs.. they wanted a photocopy of state ID, they wanted me to sign a statement and have it notarized and said if I gave a false statement they would take me to court for lieing about what happened to the cell.   no thanks, sprint and ASURION (their insurance company) can kiss muh butt. I need a waterproof cell. Military grade? Anyone know of one of these?


----------



## zerowned (Jul 23, 2008)

michfan said:


> Cell phone issues?...lol...What is the worst thing your phone has been through? I once yanked a phone of my hip and fumbled it into a roller bucket. I "lightly" rinsed it off and it worked for about two hours then died! Phones and painters don't mix.:no:



dropped into a gallon of BenMoore paint for about 5 seconds right to the bottom. still works today, didnt rinse it with water just a rag then opened it up and cleaned the keypad off, took back off cleaned all hte little openings. Its an LG, LG has been goooood for us. they last forever


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

michfan said:


> Cell phone issues?...lol...What is the worst thing your phone has been through? I once yanked a phone of my hip and fumbled it into a roller bucket. I "lightly" rinsed it off and it worked for about two hours then died! Phones and painters don't mix.:no:


Me and Tim wanted to piss off one of his workers once. I put his phone in a ziplock baggy & tossed it in a 5 of paint. Little later he was sitting on the 5 wondering where his phone was. I rung the phone & he went ape **** thinking his phone was ruined. Was hilarious. I might even have that on video?


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

activepainter said:


> I don't have it yet but I will. Is the voice laud & clear when you talk? Thanks


seems fine...


nEighter said:


> Oh I need a waterproof cell BAD!!! Which one?


I looked at Rugby, Moto Tundra and Casio Boulder (bad reviews)


nEighter said:


> I had sprint, and on my 3rd cell they wanted me to do all this insane stuff to get warranty.. no matter that I had paid them insurance every month for 7yrs.. they wanted a photocopy of state ID, they wanted me to sign a statement and have it notarized and said if I gave a false statement they would take me to court for lieing about what happened to the cell.   no thanks, sprint and ASURION (their insurance company) can kiss muh butt. I need a waterproof cell. Military grade? Anyone know of one of these?


all the above....none are waterproof, but called water resistant...
I wanted one I can carry in my waders while surfcasting Rugby looks the most water tight to me...


----------



## JCM (Jan 6, 2009)

If your looking for a tough phone it's going to be hard to beat a moto i355.
Ugly as all hell but it has taken My beatings. I play as hard as I work and demand it be durable. Would you do this with your phone? This one is 2 years old and I get about 5 days on the battery with normal Business use. I just did this about 15 minutes ago so I hope this works.


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

good one JCM..sounds like the wife was wondering what was going on :thumbup:

here's mine


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

JCM, that is a tough phone you got there.


----------



## JCM (Jan 6, 2009)

Slingah said:


> good one JCM..sounds like the wife was wondering what was going on :thumbup:
> 
> here's mine
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cv9fgLnYXuc


She said "You know you can't break that thing." LOL. I gave her one, she hates it. 
That is a nice phone, I would like to test that out. That thing looks pretty tough.


----------



## JCM (Jan 6, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> JCM, that is a tough phone you got there.


 Yes it is, and they cost like 40 bucks or something like that. I have had other "tough phones" and plastic cases but nothing like this phone. No other phone has lasted me more than a year, in a case or not. I highly recommend this phone for durability.


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

nEighter said:


> I had sprint, and on my 3rd cell they wanted me to do all this insane stuff to get warranty.. no matter that I had paid them insurance every month for 7yrs.. they wanted a photocopy of state ID, they wanted me to sign a statement and have it notarized and said if I gave a false statement they would take me to court for lieing about what happened to the cell.   no thanks, sprint and ASURION (their insurance company) can kiss muh butt. I need a waterproof cell. Military grade? Anyone know of one of these?


YOu have a vaild point...... customer service pretty poor...... phones great..... plans are ok also....


----------

